# Temporary Visitors



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

New arrivals today but will only be here temporarily as they are protected species and will have to be transferred to my permitted rehabber friend.

The baby Mourning Doves were found in a nest inside a pallet that was being unloaded at a local Home Depot.

The Band Tail Pigeon was brought to a local vet clinic and incorrectly identified as a Ringneck Dove. Though there are no apparent injuries, the bird appears to be unable to fly and is really quite tame for a Band Tail. They are usually very skittish in the presence of a human and very reclusive in the wild .. though there are lots of them in this area, you rarely see one.

http://www.rims.net/2006Mar15

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Must be a very young band-tail, Terry?

John


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

John_D said:


> Must be a very young band-tail, Terry?
> 
> John


Probably and possibly one that was raised by someone and then released.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> The baby Mourning Doves were found in a nest inside a pallet that was being unloaded at a local Home Depot.
> 
> The Band Tail Pigeon was brought to a local vet clinic and incorrectly identified as a Ringneck Dove. Though there are no apparent injuries, the bird appears to be unable to fly and is really quite tame for a Band Tail. They are usually very skittish in the presence of a human and very reclusive in the wild .. though there are lots of them in this area, you rarely see one.
> Terry



Terry,

The doves are absolutely beautiful as well as the Band Tail Pigeon. Since you mention they are usually skittish....Is the Band tail sort of like our version of the woodies in England?


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I never heard of a band tail pigeon before. See why I love this site... I learn something new all the time. Beautiful bird though, looks like a Mourning Dove I would have never known


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Band Tail Pigeons do seem to be very similar to the UK Wood Pigeons. Here's a link to some information about them: http://www.birds.cornell.edu/programs/AllAboutBirds/BirdGuide/Band-tailed_Pigeon.html

Terry


----------



## margaretco (Feb 23, 2006)

*very pretty!*

they are very pretty ...both species. What do you feed little babies at that age?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

margaretco said:


> they are very pretty ...both species. What do you feed little babies at that age?


I use Kaytee Exact or one of the other brand name baby bird formulas made for baby hookbills and feed using a syringe with a crop needle attached.

Little doves and pigeons are very eager little eaters and catch on very quickly to being fed in this fashion. There are other excellent ways of feeding them that are discussed in detail here on P-T also .. Phil's baby bottle nipple method, the "balloon" method, to name a couple.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

The Cornell site was interesting. Sadly though it stated their population is declining. They're beautiful.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for that link, those pigeons are beautiful.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Terry,

What kind of vitamins do YOU take? You have so much going on! I admire you for all your hard work. The birds are precious. I think the Pigeons come to my yard every morning and evening for a drink. I always thought they were large doves. Thank you for the information.

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Feather. Actually I don't take vitamins or anything else (well maybe a glass of vino at night .. like now .. when posting on P-T  ). The baby Mourning Doves and the Band Tail have been transferred to my rehabber friend, so it's just the regular crew and the evicted babies right now.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you for sharing, Terry. I love band-tailed pigeons and I've seen them a few times. One appeared in our back yard about 7 years ago. My son and I were hiking in Santa Teresa Park a couple years back and and were thrilled to spot a whole flock of them eating elderberries. It saddens me that they are declining. They're beautiful.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Similar*



TAWhatley said:


> Band Tail Pigeons do seem to be very similar to the UK Wood Pigeons. Here's a link to some information about them: http://www.birds.cornell.edu/programs/AllAboutBirds/BirdGuide/Band-tailed_Pigeon.html
> 
> Terry


Yes Terry - they do like like a Woodpigeon - difficult to say how big that one in the picture was as Woodies are big old boys and girls - fat and plump looking - and some of the BandTail Pictures looked a little similar to a stock dove - but yes definately the look of real wild pigeon

Tania


----------

